# Beginner needing help with a Brinkmann electric smoke n grill



## aztiger98 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi all,

I am wanting to use my Smoke N Grill for Thanksgiving this year.  I have an electric one, and it does not (at least not that I can see) have a side door for loading more wood chips during smoking. I'm confused on a couple of things with how to use it, and I was hoping there might be someone on here who could help me out.

First - I assume that, even though this is an electric, it will do just fine using wood chips in it to add flavor?

Second - I was wanting to use a tip I saw somewhere else about putting the wood chips inside a 15-inch can and putting that into the smoker.  However, I believe that will prevent me from putting the water pan in.  Is that going to be a problem?  If so, does anyone else have a suggestion on how to put the wood in so that the water pan still fits successfully into the smoker and will work correctly?

Third - Given that I don't see a side door for loading more wood chips, how do I add more wood chips to the smoker while I'm cooking?

Thanks in advance!

David


----------



## dave from mesa (Nov 26, 2014)

You don't say what model you have. On most of the ones I looked at they have a big silver door on the front. Does yours have it?

http://www.brinkmann.net/outdoor_cooking/outdoor_cooking/electric_smokers_and_grills.aspx


----------



## aztiger98 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry, I don't even know what model it is.  But no, it doesn't have the door on the front.  Looks most like the one in the middle of the second row on that page.


----------



## aztiger98 (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry, another question I just thought about.  The owner's manual that I found online says that the water pan should be resting on the notches around the side of the smoker.  However, my smoker is wide enough that I can't rest the water pan on the support notches -- it has to sit directly on top of the heating element / lava rocks.  Is that something that could be problematic?


----------



## aztiger98 (Nov 26, 2014)

*sigh*....

Sorry guys - I'm going to chalk this one up to slightly shoddy workmanship on the smoker itself, not being careful about how the unit was labeled, and my apparently not understanding the owner's manual fully (the last would've been a bit easier if they included pictures of what stuff was supposed to look like at various points.

I've now figured out how to get the water pan on the supports - I thought it was supposed to have the RIM resting on the hooks, but it's basically that the bowl sits down in them.  Don't know what I was doing wrong before, but the bowl fits in there very nicely and rather easily.  And I've also got an answer to my other questions.

I possibly could've figured this out sooner, but I still have no idea exactly what model Brinkmann I have.  The side of the smoker says "Smoke N' Grill", which is model number 810-5290-C.  But the model number printed on the warning label is 810-7080-K -- and the smoker on the website that matches THAT model number doesn't look anything like mine.  Mine actually looks like the 810-5290-C.  And my warning label doesn't say "Smoke N' Grill", it says "Cookin' Cajun".  *growl*.

Ok, now that I have all that resolved, looking forward to smoking this turkey tomorrow!

David


----------

